# Phoenix Suns @ Orlando Magic



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (26-14)*

*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats* 





 * @*















* Orlando Magic* *(16-22) *​
*PG * *S. Francis * - *SG* *D. Stevenson* -* SF* *H. Turkoglu* - *PF* *D. Howard* - *C* *T. Battie*

*
Magic Individual Stats* 
​




*Tuesday, Jan 24th - 7PM ET/4PM PT - TD Waterhouse- Orlando, FL​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *106.3 43.0 27.3 * 
*Opponents*- *100.2 46.8 17.4 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.6* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.0* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.5 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.5 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 93.8 * 
*3PT% * *S. Nash  41.6* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.1 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Magic Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Orlando* *92.4 41.2 17.7 * 
* Opponents* *95.0 37.8 19.6 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** S. Francis 16.3 * 
*Rebounds* *D. Howard* *12.2 * 
*Assists * *S. Francis 5.5 * 
*FG%* *D. Howard 86.7 * 
*FT%* *H. Turkoglu * *92.6*
*3PT%* *J. Nelson  43.9 * 
*Blocks* *D. Howard 1.6 * 
*Steals* *J. Nelson  1.2*​


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I got floor seats to this game. I can't ****ing wait, because I love the Suns almost as much as the Magic. I hope it goes into double OT, because we all know who will win in that case.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> I got floor seats to this game. I can't ****ing wait, because I love the Suns almost as much as the Magic. I hope it goes into double OT, because we all know who will win in that case.



ouch, that's such a low blow. But still funny lol.


We're bound to break that losing streak in multiple OTs eventually though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is a must win for the Suns.

They play the Heat on Thursday.

I hope they pull this out. Magic have been playing well at home.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I hope this is not another overtime game.... I will really scream!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> ouch, that's such a low blow. But still funny lol.
> 
> 
> We're bound to break that losing streak in multiple OTs eventually though.


Quite frankly, I hope we NEVER go to overtime. It's exhausting and not worth it especially you are on the road and have back-to-backs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, we lost to the Magic 111-102(105-100 is when I turned it off) and I did get to watch the game, it was on here haha. We had a poor shooting night and seemed a lot more lack luster on defense than usual. Magic played well for most part. We did have a good offensive rebounding night but couldn't take advantage cuz we kept missing shots.

I am concerned about what the Magic commentators kept saying, how Nash was winching and favoring his back about a handful of times out there. 

Reminds me, when Barbosa took to the hoop easily, one of the commetators said, "Barbosa went to the hoop unmolested" LOL. I was like w-t-f. I'm sure he meant uncontested. I just hope that's not something he does and it slipped.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] It's beginning to become a headache figuring out which Suns team takes the floor on some days... The lazy team that goes down early and has to spend energy fighting back, or the one that takes control from the beginning and plays with a lot of intensity. Really, really, reaaaaally starting to miss Amare...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> [Sighs] It's beginning to become a headache figuring out which Suns team takes the floor on some days... The lazy team that goes down early and has to spend energy fighting back, or the one that takes control from the beginning and plays with a lot of intensity. Really, really, reaaaaally starting to miss Amare...



I agree with you.


Suns don't put out the same energy every night.


And Diaw 19 mins to LB's 35? WTF?


Diaw is far more important than freakin' Leandro "Bad Decision" Barbosa.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

The suns seems to be more prone to bad games with Barbosa playing more minutes, the guy has improved, but if it means sacrificing Diaw's contribution, then it will continue to prevent the suns from playing their best.


----------

